# A dream realized - Finally an aviary owner



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

So it's finally happened. After years of talking about it and throwing the idea out with my parents, we finally managed to get the plan in action. I built an aviary! I was trying to not say anything until we got it fully planted and completely done, but once the birds moved outside, I was too ecstatic to wait any longer. My mom and I started originally but she became swamped with work, so my best friend Griff stepped in and was absolutely amazing, we bickered throughout the entire project but both being visual-learners, we would often find we were fighting for the same design point just using different descriptive words.

In all, its better than anything I could have imagined. Almost none of my birds are tame, they were either breeder pairs or untame rehomes that I fell in love with and wanted to provide a home that was simply a better situation. I wanted to give all the birds outside access without losing the ones bonded to me, and since the cage is in my room to minimize taking over the house, it was simple enough to plot out an aviary to attach to my bedroom through the window. The double flight cage is staying in my room, so if the birds decide to be inside or out, its entirely their choice. 

I don't think I've ever seen them all so happy. It's hard to explain. They have never wanted for anything, and have never seemed out of sorts in the time I've had them. But theres something about putting Asher outside and seeing him move onto a branch in the sun and not move for hours out of the sheer enjoyment of it, simply because he has the breeze against his face and the sunlight beaming down on him again. It's been an absolute dream come true.

Anyways, enough about my silly rant, its been an exciting week. Pictures! 

It's still not fully finished. I still want to plant a ton of herbs along the bottom and sides for them to pick at, as well as a bird bath eventually but you can see where the general design is going. The main branches inside are divided into two main sections, with a space in the center, in case we divide the aviary itself in half to give Pan and Nike their own space. Reptar absolutely hates them, unfortunately, so they have to be separated. The plan is to have a conure-based aviary in the garden space past the pool, so they would eventually be there but its hard to justify keeping them in their flight cage when they could have so much more til then.

The overall set up thus far, in progress. Seems a lot more simplistic from this view, side shot shows more of whats inside.









The hanging tray is for a plate of veggies and fruit, another will be added to the other side. The wreaths are woven grape vines hung from the roof with sisal rope.









Family photo. Pan and Nike were released with the others temporarily under supervision. They had all lived in my room previously, so it was a situation I had previous experience with the individual birds and how they'd behave. When Pan began to get a bit territorial later on just because he is Pan, they were moved into my room while the others remained outside until we get a hanging screen divider in place.









Reptar however gets along with the tiels famously. I even found him curled up in the corner asleep next to Rhea the first night.










In almost a year, its the first time I've really seen Rhea interact with the environment around her, not much of a toy girl. A moving swing is such a huge step for her!









Just a random shot of Asher when the sun finally started to set, same spot he was all afternoon. Just enjoying the view and the summer breeze.









Mostly just random photos, but its been such a great experience. It's like having an interactive zoo enclosure out your bedroom window! Can't wait to share more with you guys as the birds fully begin to settle in.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Really amazing. What a great job you guys did. I know you birds are so happy in their new home.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks so awesome!! Your birds look so happy in it


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

That's awesome. I'm jealous! I live in an apartment so something like this is impossible.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so happy for you!

I want an aviary too, but it would most likely be an indoor aviary. But, we are planning to move soon, so I might just get a whole basement dedicated to the birds. A big aviary could certainly fit


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

That looks awesome! Unfortunately I live in a state where the outside winter would be unbearable for birds, otherwise I would LOVE to build one of those. I'm sure the only thing that would make you more excited is if all of your birds were tame enough to interact with.


----------



## NotAfraidEver (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow! It is beautiful! Nice home, for pretty birds!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you so much guys  it's really been a fun build and even better to give the birds that fresh air!

CaliTiels, that would be so much fun! If you even start planning one, it would be so much fun to hear about your progress  so many cool ideas out there for indoor aviaries. 

Eyezil, I live in San Diego so it's pretty peaceful weather throughout the year. In winter, I'd probably still be encouraging the cockatiels inside for the months it's particularly worse outside. Totally understandable about the climate though, cockatiels are pretty resilient but sometimes it's not worth it. And honestly, I don't know about your last point. Though it's true in a lot of aspects, don't mean to lessen your words  Bird, the only one I've have since he was a baby, much prefers to be inside in the newly abandoned cage just chittering to himself. He's had a lot more reluctance to even exploring outside. The wild ones, it's been an absolute joy seeing them come out of their shells so quickly. The way they seem to interact with everything instead of just moving around a cage from one perch to another. It's just different, in how them seem to be alive. I don't need their companionship in that way, ya know? Seeing them that happy, in such a different sense than normal, is so much more amazing.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm so jealous!! I'm in college right now so I have no house to build an aviary in  my parents would never let me build an aviary in the backyard, it's already too crowded. One day though, I will have my own house and my own aviary (hopefully in as little as 10-15 years time) :lol: 

The weathers just perfect for an aviary in San Diego. We get no rain, no snow, no storms, just no major weather events, outside of the occasional heat wave. But since your birds can go inside I doubt that'll be a problem at all.

Again I am so insanely jealous. But I'm glad your birds are happy in your aviary. They'll be living the life!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice, they will be thankful in return for both the fresh air, and of course, being able to soak up the sun they will get!  All of our Cockatiels are in an aviary and they are much happier.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

You did a great job and they look happy. I think I have to get more toys for my aviary now  mine love it when it rains through the open section they sit there doing their bath dances


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

It looks amazing! Well done, glad to see that your birds are really enjoying it


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

it's wonderful, congrats! Lucky birds


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Very, very cool! It's fantastic that you got to do this! The birds all look very happy, and it's cool that you're so excited about it too!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I wish I had so many birds. And the cage looks good. Well done on your aviary work.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

I understand what you mean.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone  it means a lot. 

Just a few more pictures from the past day or so. Everyone has loved being outside, Reptar and Bird are the only ones who go in and out regularly. Reptar likes to see what I'm up to, and Bird just likes having the cage to himself sometimes.

Enjoying some veggies on the hanging tray.









Nyx peeking at Bird's mirror. Apologies for the butchered state of her wings, still hasn't feathered out after her last few night frights. Hopefully they'll stop with the new aviary.









Not the best shot of Rhea but she hasn't been staying still for photos much.









And last night was the first night Bird willingly chose to sleep outside with the others. He's so solitary and resistant to change, its good to see him enjoying himself.









Thanks again for the kind words and compliments  The birds and I really appreciate it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Lucky you! You have a pool, trampoline and an aviary! Lucky lucky. I don't even have a backyard :lol: It's just dirt


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, that is really awesome!  And I fully understand what you mean about the joy of just watching non-tame birds. I have Rocky, a tame tiel who lives inside, but I also have an aviary outside with budgies and quails. It's so lovely just to sit and watch them be birds, and have pathetic little snarks at each other.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

The trampoline is a bit of a relic at this point, it's survived a whole ton of abuse over the years though, lol. Pfft, TalkCockatiels pool party at my house while it's still hot out! 

Yeah it really is fun just to watch them do their own thing, especially since the area is still so new to them. Definitely a few squabbles for who gets the best spot on the high rope perch right now, lol.


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Lindsay, I'm so happy for you and your birds! You guys did a great job. Scurvy has been outside a few times as well as Mojo. But having the kind of access you gave them is something most of us only long for. Glad to see your project completed!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

blueybluesky said:


> You did a great job and they look happy. I think I have to get more toys for my aviary now  mine love it when it rains through the open section they sit there doing their bath dances


I missed your comment first time around, I apologize  I hadn't even gotten around to adding toys, and you totally reminded me. It's just way too fun setting up the whole maze of branches they can move around on. Our house has a overhang on the backyard side so much of the aviary is covered aside from the wire roof section. I'm not too sure on the roof yet honestly, we went for a few waterproofing layers on plywood. I fully expect to replace it in the future, but with the horrible drought Southern California has been experiencing, I figured we would be safe for the time being. I honestly can't even tell you how excited I am for them to be out when's it's raining. Some have probably seen it before, but a few have never experienced if first hand. Glad to know your birds have a fun experience with it 




Runnergirl said:


> Lindsay, I'm so happy for you and your birds! You guys did a great job. Scurvy has been outside a few times as well as Mojo. But having the kind of access you gave them is something most of us only long for. Glad to see your project completed!


Thank you really  it really has been such the craziest situation that this even happened at all. Love seeing updates of your birds, their adventures outside must be so fun!


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

How wonderful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

You are so lucky to be able to give your birds an avairy, the closest I come to that is free flight in my apt.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That is so insanely awesome! How I wish I had the space, resources and climate to do that. Your birds are very lucky.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Aw thanks! It's been an absolute joy to have. We had an out of the blue flash thunder storm yesterday and the birds were all doing their shower dances under the wire part of the roof. Truly hope you guys have the chance for one in the future  it's a joy.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish I had an aviary for my birds...sigh. Your'e so lucky you can, enjoy!


----------

